# Cookies?



## SquarePeg (Dec 30, 2016)

Cookies1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Cookies2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Cookies3 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Cookies4 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

No pics of the results!!!  And no, Coffee House Hosers, this is not from the tipsy baking incident, lol.  I had put my camera away before we started making the dough and totally forgot to get some shots of the finished cookies!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2016)

I have results.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 30, 2016)

I like #1 and #2 best.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 30, 2016)

#'s 2 & 4 are my favorites with 4 being especially pleasing to me!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 30, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> #'s 2 & 4 are my favorites with 4 being especially pleasing to me!


As a matter of fact, I liked it so well, I nominated it for December Photo of the Month!
December 2016 Photo of the Month Nominations


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 30, 2016)

Awesome set.
Agree with the nomination.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2016)

Cookies 20 for me, please! Errrrr, I mean cookies #2.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 30, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I like #1 and #2 best.


Thanks.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> #'s 2 & 4 are my favorites with 4 being especially pleasing to me!





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > #'s 2 & 4 are my favorites with 4 being especially pleasing to me!
> ...


Wow, thanks so much!



zombiesniper said:


> Awesome set.
> Agree with the nomination.


Thanks!



Derrel said:


> Cookies 20 for me, please! Errrrr, I mean cookies #2.


Lol.


----------



## BillM (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry, this thread reminded me of a Christmas card I made for a friend lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 1, 2017)

I like pics and I like cookies

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

